# Solomon headboats



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, I was never a big fan of fishing until this weekend fishing by crisfield MD (caught flounders, croakers and weakfish)  I've now become an addict to fishing pierandsurf.com seems to be the place to get the best info on fishing in the area.

This weekend I plan on going on a headboat and after reading all the post I think the olympus is one of the best. But after doing numerous searches on google I can't find any info on them...do they have a website?  does anyone have any info on them? or recommendation to other headboats in the Solomon area.

Thanks


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*No Web Site*

There is no web site for Olympus. You will have to call Captain Lore 301-872-5815. There are two Captain Lore's, but there are two boats - Olympus and Honey Bee. There are other headboats in the same area and nearby, Sheible for example. Also, some of the headboats do have their own web site. Just click on the link below, and happy fishing!  

http://www.co.saint-marys.md.us/Tourism/charterboats.asp


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

keltik, 

Welcome to the board!

Let's hear the dirt on the Crisfield
Fishing Trip... and do not be ascared 
to put as many details as possible 
in the report.


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks alot for the phone numbers...and its good to be part of the Pierandsurf gang.

well we left Crisfield around 7am and we headed south a few miles from Occohannock creek, after the ladies passed out (we used tequila for that)  then us guys started fishing we used squid at first and basically let our lines go right under the boat. About 5 min later I saw my line pull and it was a 14' flounder right after that we used a mix of shirmp and squid and the croakers were loving the shrimp(16 inch was the biggest). In about 40 min we had about 2 flounders, 2 weak fish and 4 croakers with 3 lines in the water...and then the girls woke up and they wanted to go back so our fishing had to stop  

Unfortunatly we didn't know we would catch anything so we had to catched and release but the flounders would have been nice to eat.

Anyway now that I know the number for the headboat this weekend I'll take some pictures of the fish I catch and post them on the site along with bait and locations  and only the boys are going...


----------



## SuRugger (Aug 18, 2005)

*Sorry for the late reply...*

Although your trip has come and gone, I thought I'd make a few suggestions regarding the Calvert area as far as charter/head boat fishing goes. 

First, Bunky's has a web site, which isn't too shabby: www.bunkyscharterboats.com/home.html. 

I have been out of Solomon's Island a few times, and can highly recommend Bunky's. Good people that have pot me on fish on several occasions. 

If you're coming from DC or Annapolis and looking for a shorter drive, the charter fleet out of the Rod and Reel in Chesapeake Beach is arguable the finest on the bay. Tons of boats to choose from, and always close to the middle bays hotspots. The head boat there primarily goes after panfish such as croaker, spot and perch, but they do go after stripers and blues on special trips, if they begin running heavily.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Not to step on anybody's toes here....
but unless the headboats out of 
Rod n Reel have got new owners/capts, 
I would not waste a dime on them.
Learned the hard way that they could
care less about catching fish, they 
are just in it for the money. I have used
Bunky's rental boats before and they
are great when the spots come in real
thick. I have seen folks come back in
with several coolers full. I did have 
one negative experience with the owner, 
I came down one Saturday and asked if
his headboat was going out and he said
no, because he did not have enough
folks....fine...I asked him if there were
any other headboats close bye....he said
no...a few days later I found out that there
was a headboat right around the corner
from him that went out everyday. I can
understand about competition, but that
was just lower than dirt.


----------



## SuRugger (Aug 18, 2005)

I've lived in Chesapeake Beach for 22 years and have fished the Rod and Reel fleet for most of that time before buying my boat. 

I've had the occastional bad trip, but nothing to dissuade me from not going back. Hearing stories like yours isn't that uncommon though. 

I've found that making phone calls and walking around the docks when the boats are returning and talking to the fisherman leaving their charters has always given me a pretty good indication of whether or not to charter a captain. 

We've had captains tell us point blank that fishing would be terrible and we could reschedule a charter if we like. I've had just the opposite happen, too. One captain thought he cought placate out charter by playing a Jeff Foxworthy tape throughout the trip. 

We weren't happy with that, needless to say.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SuRugger, 

P.S. Welcome to the board! I do not 
have any issues with the charter fleet, 
I am sure they are great. It is the 
headboats that I have had terrible 
experiences on. Do a search on 
Tom Hooker and you should get a 
very interesting read from several
members.


----------



## SuRugger (Aug 18, 2005)

I was on the hooker a few years ago, and had a pretty good trip. Nothing to do flisp over, but not terrible. 

They do pack you in and they do move around like the engine is coked up, though.

Way back when I was young ('85), the Rod and Reel had a headboat called "The Optimist." It was my first time on a headboat, I was six, and was the last year that I could remember the big blues moving up in the bay. 

Things nearly tore my arms off.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, Hooker has a bad rep on this board. I've never gone out with them because of it, but a number of other P&S'ers have. Have seen good reports and bad. Mostly bad.

I definitely recommend the Olympus out of Ridge and Bunky's in Solomons. Call Bunky's the day before though. They sometimes charter the boat. 

Talapia, didn't know there was another boat close to Bunky's. If I'd known that a few months ago, I could have saved the trip to Ridge one time when Bunky's chartered out from under me.  You know a name for the boat or any other details? Thx.
.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

The other headboat in Solomons Island is the Elizabeth S. across from the Tiki Bar (410) 394-6295 www.headboatfishing.com


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Honey Bee fishing report*

Thanks all for the headboat info. 

Well I went fishing on the Honey Bee yesterday morning and could not have asked for better weather, the waves where small and it was cloudy so the heat was low. But unfortunately that is the only good part of the day because the fishing was not as good. I think I can summarize my fishing with one word Toadfish and lots of them from 6-15 inches toadfish seemed like they where following us all through the trip.

But it wasn't a complete waste someone in our boat did manage to catch a 5-6 pound Bluefish and a 18.5 inch spot. I wasn't aware that we could only keep 18"+ fish only which is what the captain and mate would tell us, I did catch 2 15-17 inch rockfish which I wanted to keep but had to toss it back.  

So with my cooler empty and a hurt ego I headed home, but that’s the beauty of fishing you never know what awaits you.

P.S The captain mentioned that the night before they had a terrific night, fishing many 18'+ blue's and rockfish...go figure.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

keltik, the stripers have to be 18",
anything smaller is really a waste of time
anyway.  I am suprised that you
did not get into the spots more, they
have really picked up. It may be time 
for you to take a road trip. There are
a few headboat at Kent Narrows (do a search
on Island Queen) that I know are catching
all the white perch and spot that you 
could ever want. 

outa here....Talapia


----------

